Covid-19: A Powerful Message from Italy – Rebel EM – Emergency Medicine Blog - Gravityloss
======
gjvc
[https://rebelem.com/covid-19-a-powerful-message-from-
italy/](https://rebelem.com/covid-19-a-powerful-message-from-italy/)

~~~
Gravityloss
Thanks, that's what i was attempting to submit. Mods, feel free to fix.

